# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Migraine en hyperacusis klachten door katten verjaag systeem met ultrasone geluiden?

## vragen

De hoge tonen kunnen vaak kinderen en mensen met een goed gehoor ook horen! Deze pieptonen veroorzaken *migraine*, hyperacusis, tinnitus, oorpijn en hoofdpijn klachten! Meer informatie kun je vinden op www.pieptonen.nl of door te bellen met 06 49 13 77 77.

Heb je ervaring hiermee, laat het weten in dit forum.

----------

